# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищу курс "Базовый курс по разработке 1C-приложений для мобильных устройств" infostart

## bkmz_1_

Ищу курс "Базовый курс по разработке 1C-приложений для мобильных устройств" от (infostart). Покупка или обмен.

----------


## SvetaS2017

я тоже интересуюсь этим курсом

----------


## Shaldryn

Так он же еще идет, до 15 июля

----------


## bkmz_1_

Я не могу купить курс за полную стоимость. Если кто-то заинтересован в єтом курсе, можем скооперироваться и купить этот курс на несколько человек

----------


## SvetaS2017

да, только у курса не указана стоимость и купить его можно только записавшись в чек-лист ожидания....

----------

